# The Arch has returned/Added new Tunnel



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey all, I finally put the arch up again.....a little close to the RR, but oh wellhwell:...looks cool
I had to add a tunnel to have room for the arch....with three track cleaners...I think I can keep 'er clean








Still workin on background








Oh, and two more Arches








Pretty cool night shot Creek and Two cabins....dreamin'








Gettin an erl change:laugh:








DON'T SPEED










Thanks and Please check out the VIDEOS


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's always a treat to see your beautiful handiwork, Swig ... great stuff!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the night moonlighted mountain picture, what did you do to light it up like that?

It needs a Bigfoot standing in the moon light near the peak. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics, especially the night ones


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks all, just used a blue party light....I was kind of amazed myself at how those came out....i need one more to light up the desert


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the snow-capped Grand Tetons in the background....nice work!!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very nice,,loving the night pics


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks fellow pensyltuckians (20 years in Harrisburg....born and raised...PA Proud).....boy do I miss the green and the fall colors. Everyone out here asks "have you seen the Aspens?" and I return with "ever been to PA in the fall?"
Don, they are pointy aren't they...I was kinda goin for the Moffat Tunnel route, I think I need to work on the background more....ahhhh, slowly but surely


----------

